# Guess & Win (5) Winner



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​
Hey Guys.... last few months not in action, coming back with a giveaway 

What is it?

First correct guesser wins, will get a tiny package.

This will end on 6th OCT 2105 (12:00am NY TIME)

Clue: it's a device...

​


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Pencil sharpener


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

wheel bearing


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Reminds me of an old fishing reel my grandfather had.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Wire twister?


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Well there goes an hour of my morning, but I'm pretty fascinated by this thing. Looks like perhaps it had japaning on it at some point which would make it pre-WWII. The center piece appears to be able to spin independently of the outer piece, so something around a wheel could make sense. The wound (copper?) wires make me think of a motor. Why use that wound copper? It's a conductor of heat and electricity. What are the dimples on the outside -- contacts?

I'm going to go with some kind of motor. Perhaps related to a train.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe it's a wire straightener?

It looks like the cap can be turned off, so there has to be replaceable parts.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I tink it is an electric bell (As say) of school

Welcome home


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

old timey percussion drill chuck ?

I have no clue


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe old button?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A timer?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe its a ruler for wire?


----------



## NoCans! (Nov 12, 2014)

I was going to say an old door bell but peter beat me to it.


----------



## SnapDog (Oct 31, 2013)

Phone bell


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

^ Old door bell button pusher is really what it looks like. Could be a old hanging rotary motor too.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Part of a scroll saw.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Although I don't know what it is,

congrats on 15000 posts!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

tellephone, cutting thingy, kitchen tool, wire bender,


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A cutter for rebar.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a medical device for penis straightening


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like a metal wire straightener or moulder.

Glad to see you here again, Irfhan!!!!! :wave:

Kind regards ...Q


----------



## fandrews (Oct 4, 2015)

wire stripper


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Victorian mechanical twist door bell.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Wire extruder


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

e~shot said:


> What is it?
> 
> First correct guesser wins, will get a tiny package.


I already have a tiny package :nerd:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like the business end of a riveting tool for hollow rivets... You know the kind, kinda looks like a nail with a aluminum collar. You put the nail end into what you see in that pic, squeeze the handles, and it pulls the nail until the collar is stretched and the nail breaks. Used for attaching 2 metal plates together, usually.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

This is a modern, cheap version of what I mean


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

See when I screw out these sizing thingy? Looks very similar doesn't it?


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I would have guessed some kind of bell too maybe a servant bell but its been said. Looking at the copper twists id maybe guess a really old early desk fan but I'm going to go with the base of an old phone.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

air horn
Of course an electric one


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Viper is right I think but people said that before I think.. lol? idk


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

You know what monkeyboab it does look like a old desk fan motor!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys. I am REALLY surprised you haven't seen this common item. I'll go ahead and tell ya. It's obviously a fossil gas cap from an ancient crashed UFO discovered under an Egyptian tomb in Antartica's secret Nazi base, guarded by Hitler clones (one sold the gas cap to a Jewish journalist to pay for his escape trip to Brazil). Now what do I win?

If the prize has anything to do with Nicole Smith I'll take the booby prize.


----------



## dachshund (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks like the socket end of an old edison light bulb


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

2nd guess: An heater for soldering pencil (soldering iron) tips or a soldering iron without tip


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Is it a pepper or coffee grinder?


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Shoot from a hip ..... Part of pepper grinder


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hey, Barky Bow! Are you kidding me? :-D


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

A detonator?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A bell


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

A chopped up gasockstihagen.


----------



## ltaylor3 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am thinking an old bicycle bell


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ka-nooder valve?


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

drill chuck?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Pencil sharpener

Welcome back eshot.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Second guess and third guess a old jigsaw, or buffer/grinder motor? All I know is, I've seen that before but idk where haha.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

My second guess.. a land mine?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

My second guess.. a land mine?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

My second guess.. a land mine?


----------



## brian5704 (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks like it might be a points system off of an old motorcycle, or maybe something to tension cables.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​





​​





Comparison between ordinary sharpener and this​





​
Thanks all for participating the contest.

It's a Pencil Sharpener used by my grandfather in 70s. It's still functioning now, Sadly I don't know which country it was manufactured or any brand name, if anyone knows pls let me know.

And the Winner is leon13.

(SmilingFury aslo guessed correct  )


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

e~shot said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the 70's? Looks it came from the 1870's. That thing looks a little over-manufactured, but I guess others might say the same about the all the slingshots we drool over. I guess the proof is in the sharpening though -- and the photo proves that is the Caddy-lac of sharpeners.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks 
@SmilingFury brothers apart  same same 
And they cost a bargain to get those old ones and if it works even more the plastic copy's wound last long any way thanks so much great game thanks irfan alias e-shot


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hahahahaha that was a good thread to follow thanks Ifran and welcome back. 
Congratulations Fabian well guessed. Enjoy your prize I look forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

some kind off alarm? wire straightener?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hahaha nice! Great guessing Leon n Barky! Tnx for the excitement Irfan and welcome back!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Soon as I saw pencil sharpener, I knew it was won....


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Leon13!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> Looks like the business end of a riveting tool for hollow rivets... You know the kind, kinda looks like a nail with a aluminum collar. You put the nail end into what you see in that pic, squeeze the handles, and it pulls the nail until the collar is stretched and the nail breaks. Used for attaching 2 metal plates together, usually.


Over hear they coal it "pop niete"


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winner!

Thanx for the chance!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks for the great giveaway ! thats acool pencilsharpener ! I need to have one !


----------

